# black foam from AC vents?



## vws2bad (Jun 1, 2003)

i have a 2000 mkiv gti and a about a month ago i turned on my ac and a bunch of black stuff blew out , i looked inside the vents and it looks like real thin layers of foam insulation all clogged up against the vents and it blows out everywhere whenever i turn my ac on. anyone else having this problem? what can i do?


----------



## stim141 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: black foam from AC vents? (vws2bad)*

More than likely its the foam that lines the flaps in the heater core box. Not to be the bearer of really bad news but if its the foam flying through the vents you more than likely are not going to have good cooling this summer or worse the heater core is leaking and disolving the glue to the box flaps. The doors in the box are metal and have round holes through each panel. When the foam covers the doors either the heat chamber is sealed and you get AC or you get heat (or mix). With the doors missing the foam you'll either get more heat or more fresh air flowing through the box. 
NOT an easy fix since you have to remove the dash, heater core and heater box to fix it. In the winter its not a big deal but in the summer your AC will be defeated by the hot air flowing through the panels. You could do a heater core bypass until you fix it which is the cheapest fix since you only need a short section of coolant hose and a few elbows and clamps. If you heater core is leaking you'll get a puddle of coolant on the passenger or driver's side or worse - oily smoke billowing out of the dash vents.



_Modified by stim141 at 1:06 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: black foam from AC vents? (vws2bad)*

Based on my '90 Corrado, the timing for the foam disintegrating from the Florida heat is about the same as it was for my Corrado. 7 years of super-duper Florida Sunshine. 
Watch out for it flying into your eyes while you drive, it hurts. 
As the last guy noted. The solution requires dismantling the dash, adding rattles and squeaks.


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

2000 mkiv gti and this is happening already. That blows. That's something you see on 91 and 92 cars.


----------



## Bora Lab (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (belizeanguy)*

Ill add to the FL list. Mines a 99.5 and Ive been having this problem for about 5 months. Its doing it less now so it must be getting better.


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (Bora Lab)*

once all that foam is completely gone, you'll get nothing but heat even in the summer. I redid all my actuator doors and flaps using funny foam that are really durable and 3M ADHESIVE. wORKS AWESOME.


----------



## Bora Lab (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (belizeanguy)*

I havent had cold air blowing in a long time. Last time I charged up the system, it looked like the refrigerant was coming out of the a/c vents.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Bora Lab)*

97, problem started about 4 years ago.
Miami
-T-


----------

